# Riding the ridge



## Rode Warrior (Apr 9, 2002)

Does anyone know when Trail Ridge Road is set to open? I am considering leaving from Lyons, and riding up to the visitor's center, and back. Any info is welcome, and if anyone would like to go, that would be cool also.


----------



## fUnkYb0bg (Apr 21, 2004)

Rode Warrior said:


> Does anyone know when Trail Ridge Road is set to open? I am considering leaving from Lyons, and riding up to the visitor's center, and back. Any info is welcome, and if anyone would like to go, that would be cool also.


Would love to join you, but i'm afraid it'd kill me.  It'll be it'll be an awsome ride though.


----------



## ovalmasterofmydomain (Feb 3, 2004)

Rode Warrior said:


> Does anyone know when Trail Ridge Road is set to open? I am considering leaving from Lyons, and riding up to the visitor's center, and back. Any info is welcome, and if anyone would like to go, that would be cool also.


I think they usually try to open it by memorial weekend, but it depends on how much snow there is. They sometimes have to close it again after they get it open due to late snow - I'd call the ranger station to see when it's open, then call and check again the day of (or day before) your ride.


----------



## Rode Warrior (Apr 9, 2002)

*Thanks all*

I was just too lazy to look up the number for the ranger station, but that's the best advice. If anyone wants to go, I won't be setting any speed records, I just want to finish an epic climb this summer, and thought I'd do it before the summer traffic got too bad.

Anyway, if anyone wants to go, we can work out the details.

Steve


----------



## gopokes (Mar 7, 2003)

I would be interested, depending on scheduling of course. I would avoid Memorial Day weekend- too much traffic. I have been kinda toying with a ride up to the summit the 5th or 6th of June. I live down the hill in Loveland so perhaps we could meet in Estes. Anyway, you can email me at [email protected]


----------

